# I want a girlfriend. Places to meet them.



## goblues (May 10, 2006)

Im in my early 20s (old enough to shoot of course) and don't have a gf. Where are good places to go and meet good looking women?


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Try to pick new hobbies; meet people along the way. Bars aren't always a good place.

Dude, think your signature photo is big enough? :-D


----------



## Dark_Knight7096 (May 8, 2006)

goblues said:


> Im in my early 20s (old enough to shoot of course) and don't have a gf. Where are good places to go and meet good looking women?


Wow sounds like me, I can't seem to meet women, I know I'm a big guy but I'm relatively good lookin with a good personality. If u get any good advice, share the wealth!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Take a night school class, in anything... Look at it as self improvement... Every one will respect that! Even yourself... :wink:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I know it is easier said than done - but let things come in their own time. You will meet someone. Don't put so much pressure on yourself.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I know it is easier said than done - but let things come in their own time. You will meet someone. Don't put so much pressure on yourself.


+1
I met my wife at the coffee shop she managed. They're out there just relax and quit trying so hard.


----------



## Reloader (May 6, 2006)

go to a church that has a singles organization. That's where u meet real classy gals..... plus a lot of others will scope you out for matches...


----------

